# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle FRP:  حدف كونت جوجل  remove google account  Huawei Y7 Prime (2018) LDN-L21 V8.0.0

## mohamed73

حدف كونت جوجل  remove google account  Huawei Y7 Prime (2018) LDN-L21 V8.0.0      

```
EFT Dongle

Connecting Fastboot .......
```



```
 Connecting Fastboot .......Ok
 Model Phone: LDN-L21 SW: LDN-L21 8.0.0.130(C432) Connecting Server .....RECEIVED Connecting Server .....READY Erase Done , The Device Will Reboot And Factory Reset Reboot ...............OK By EFT Dongle OK
```

----------


## mohamed73

_  

```
EFT Dongle
Connecting Fastboot .......
Connecting Fastboot .......Ok
Model Phone: LDN-L21
SW: LDN-L21 8.0.0.155(C185)
Connecting Server .....RECEIVED
Connecting Server .....READY
Erase Done , The Device Will Reboot And Factory Reset
Reboot ...............OK
By EFT Dongle OK
```

_

----------

